# Warning: Very H O T ~ !



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

tsssssssssssssssss


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Its all relative--- parked in front of the dumpsters and all


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Are those the dumpsters where Disco stashed their drugs?  

Seriously, that is a very nice TT rig. You must be a cat 5.

I kid, I kid.

Personally, I think that Trek blows away that new Specialized monstrosity. Congrats on a very sweet bike!


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

it's not mine, i'm a cat 3 not that it means anything to anyone but me, other than the P3 and P2 by Cervelo Trek's TT scores the most aero framset on the market - not that an aero framset makes up for much drag

but a nice bike is a nice bike ya know

it's on ebay right now tho


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CARBON110 said:


> it's not mine, i'm a cat 3 not that it means anything to anyone but me, other than the P3 and P2 by Cervelo Trek's TT scores the most aero framset on the market - not that an aero framset makes up for much drag
> 
> but a nice bike is a nice bike ya know
> 
> it's on ebay right now tho


But the TTX pwns the Cervelos in terms of handling and stability. 

Can't remember the article but I know an interview with some Ironman guy I think which stated he felt more confident handling and steering the bike as it was more stable than the Cervelos.

Also, look at the TdF TTs this year and see how much the Disco riders lean in their turns compared to other riders in general.

The TTX has been on the lips of all the mechanics of other teams, as said by Disco's chief mechanic in an interview. Most other mechanics all comment on how cool it is.

I have to agree. It's sweet looking and really cool and rides really well.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

no pedals??


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

as much as I am inclined to agree Uzzie,

how a rider rides the bike doesn't mean anything BUT the top aero frames are made by Trek and Cervelo. The P2 and P3 are more aero but not by much. COol factor is entirely up to perception but I think the TTx looks better


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

CARBON110 said:


> The P2 and P3 are more aero but not by much.


Keep in mind, though, that Trek is one of the only companies taking YAW into account when calculating their drag numbers.

The rest of the industry is stuck in the nasty habit of pretending crosswinds don't exist....

<p>


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Whats up with the pregnant waterbottle? Takes away from the bike I think.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

hclignett said:


> Whats up with the pregnant waterbottle? Takes away from the bike I think.


Correct....it takes <i>drag</i> away. The bike is actually faster with that bottle than it would be with no bottle at all.


<p>


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Correct....it takes <i>drag</i> away. The bike is actually faster with that bottle than it would be with no bottle at all.
> <p>


Except in a crosswind. 

Do any pros use those bottles? I think the idea is pretty cool though.

FWIW, I'd take that Trek TTX over the P3, Specialized Uglissimo, or actually any of the others.

Except my Kalibur, of course.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

FondriestFan said:


> Except in a crosswind.


Do you have the data to prove it's slower in a crosswind? 

It's faster than a standard bottle in ALL wind conditions. It's faster than a bare frame in certain conditions, but I'm not sure which conditions those are. It might be faster in crosswinds, or it might be faster in zero yaw conditions.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Do you have the data to prove it's slower in a crosswind?
> 
> It's faster than a standard bottle in ALL wind conditions. It's faster than a bare frame in certain conditions, but I'm not sure which conditions those are. It might be faster in crosswinds, or it might be faster in zero yaw conditions.


I'd be interested in seeing that data. I'm sure you have it. Can you post it?
Plus you said it's faster than no bottle too, right? I'd really like to see how that bottle helps in a crosswind vs. no bottle. Seriously.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

FondriestFan said:


> I'd be interested in seeing that data. I'm sure you have it. Can you post it?
> Plus you said it's faster than no bottle too, right? I'd really like to see how that bottle helps in a crosswind vs. no bottle. Seriously.


I don't have it handy. The information was given to dealers at last year's dealer show.

As for being faster than NO bottle, that's what the engineers say, but like I said, I'm not sure whether that's in a crosswind or not. I'd like to see the CFD results.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

People you all have to calm down! It's just a pregant looking water bottle. Hmmm I guess that means pregant women are faster then non-pregant people.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> I don't have it handy. The information was given to dealers at last year's dealer show.
> 
> As for being faster than NO bottle, that's what the engineers say, but like I said, I'm not sure whether that's in a crosswind or not. I'd like to see the CFD results.


The info can be found at www.trekbikes.com I think.

Or somewhere on thepaceline.com or something where it links to the Team Disco website and their bikes.

There, it states this claim somewhere.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CARBON110 said:


> as much as I am inclined to agree Uzzie,
> 
> how a rider rides the bike doesn't mean anything BUT the top aero frames are made by Trek and Cervelo. The P2 and P3 are more aero but not by much. COol factor is entirely up to perception but I think the TTx looks better



The TTX is tehhh hawtness and coolness all mixed into one. Absolutely love the looks of it. 

I'm sure the other teams' mechanics talk about the TTX due to their coolness as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

hclignett said:


> People you all have to calm down! It's just a pregant looking water bottle. Hmmm I guess that means pregant women are faster then non-pregant people.


Only if they're about to birth supremely aerodynamic children


----------

